# Notebook Display gebrochen



## Bang0o (3. April 2008)

Hi
meine Mutter hat leider unser Toshiba Satellite A400 fallen lassen und nun ist, bedingt durch Fallbeschleunigung und "robustem"  Gehäuse das Display in schätzungsweise 50 Teile gebrochen. Nun war meine Frage was denn nun die günstigste Lösung ist ein neues Display zu besorgen und wie ich testen soll ob die restliche Hardware noch geht.

Danke für die hoffentlich zahlreichen Tipps!


----------



## Fransen (3. April 2008)

Hi,

Wenn das Notebook einen VGA/DVI Ausgang besitzt,schließ doch erstmal, 
wenn möglich einen "normalen" Röhren- oder Flachbildschrim diesen an......


-->>wenn die restliche Hardware funktioniert kann du später den Bildschirm immer noch Austauschen lassen oder selber Austauschen......


MFG


----------



## Mr.Pyro (3. April 2008)

Panel: Google/Ebay/Toshiba. 
Hardware testen: externen Bildschirm anschliessen und Notebook anmachen. 

mfg

Mr.Pyro


----------



## Bang0o (3. April 2008)

hab mal einen externen tft angschlossen 
leider tut sich nach dem einschalten nur der lüfter und die festplatte aktivieren und nach 20 sek geht beides wieder aus dann ist tote hose 

hab schonmal mit nur einem ram riegel probiert, das beide kaputt sind kann man wohl ausschliessen
die festplatte hab ich auch an meinem normalen pc getestet sie funkt noch
also werd ich das notebook mal weiter auseinanderlegen vllt seh ich ja noch einen defekt
kann man eigentlich noch was wegen der garantie machen?  
das ding ist ja erst 5 monate alt...

MFG


----------



## Fransen (3. April 2008)

Garantie denke ich net......
-->>aber zahlt das net vllt irgendeine Versicherung????


----------



## SkastYX (3. April 2008)

Probieren würde ich es mit Garantie mal, oft machen die das auf Kulanz.
Zumindest mit meinem Display welches ich vom Tisch gefegt habe.

Oder aber Haftpflicht von deiner Mutter.


----------



## exa (3. April 2008)

jo, das könnte man evtl der hausratversicherung melden....


----------



## push@max (3. April 2008)

Wie alt ist den das Notebook? Einfach mal bei Toshiba melden und schauen was die da machen können und zu welchem Preis.

Um Kunden zufrieden zu stellen, lässt sich da vielleicht was machen, einen Versuch auf jeden Fall wert!.


----------



## riedochs (4. April 2008)

Wenn sich nichts mehr tut sieht es meist übel aus. Ich tippe mal drauf dass das Mainboard was abbekommen hat.


----------



## Bang0o (4. April 2008)

Erstmal danke für die vielen Vorschläge!
Hab das Mainboard mal ganz auseinander genommen und kann keine Beschädigung erkennen. Wie dem auch sei. Ich werd nun erstmal bei Toshiba anrufen und mal fragen wie es mit Kulanz/Reperatur ausschaut. Wenn das nicht klappt (oder wahrscheinlich zu teuer wird) red ich mal mit meiner Mutter über das Versicherungs Zeugs. Das Problem ist blos das es ja ihrs ist und sie es auch fallen lassen hat. 

MFG


----------



## OMD (7. April 2008)

das weiss doch die versicherung nicht  

für die hast du dann den laptop fallen lassen und fertig. mann kann es eh nicht mehr zurückverfolgen  vielleicht macht das ja eine mit


----------

